# DC Food Diary



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought this might help everyone who is trying so hard to lose weight and stay on track with their diets.
Seeing your daily food intake in print always helps and having other DC members support will help everyone stay motivated to eat healthy.

Breakfast : I had 2 cups of coffee with milk, no sugar. Got up too early to eat.

Snack : 2 carrots

Lunch : 2 slices of seeded Low GI loaf with a bit of white cheddar, chillies, parsley and cucumber, carrot and tomato salad (no dressing, don't like it)

Snack : 1 carrot

Dinner : Had my cheeky chicken livers (naughty treat) with a slice of toasted white bread and some carrot.

Went carrot crazy today 

I drank water and 2 glasses of homemade lemonade.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2013)

I will start on Monday...that's when our work diet starts and I've been bad this weekend.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

Weekends are for being bad


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fresh Monday start it is then  lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

What I had today...

Breakfast : Tomato juice and 2 cups of coffee.

No snacks

Lunch : Low GI seeded sandwich with green salad on top.

Snack : small bunch of grapes.

Dinner : Small rump steak, corn on the cob, some steamed carrots. I'll skip the mash.

I've had loads of water with lemon to drink, if I have anything else before bed I'll post later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Breakfast -1/2 cup oatmeal with sugar, 1 egg cooked with 1/4 tsp butter, 8 oz V-8 low sodium, Coffee with half and half and sugar.  300 calories

No snack so I could use those calories for lunch

Lunch - 1 cup chili with beans and 1 ounce of cheddar cheese, water 400 calories

snack - ??  Back later


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh bugger I'm back lol!
Had a plum and a glass of chocolate milk. It's not cheating, it's breakfast! I didn't finish my steak either, only had 2 bites it was really tough yuck!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Breakfast -1/2 cup oatmeal with sugar, 1 egg cooked with 1/4 tsp butter, 8 oz V-8 low sodium, Coffee with half and half and sugar. 300 calories
> 
> No snack so I could use those calories for lunch
> 
> ...


 
What diet are you following PF? Looks like very low cal.
I'm not actually on a specific diet, just trying to eat less junk. Diet alla Odette...
See the cookie... feed it to hubby or kids


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> What diet are you following PF? Looks like very low cal.
> I'm not actually on a specific diet, just trying to eat less junk. Diet alla Odette...
> See the cookie... feed it to hubby or kids



::shrug::

700 cal before dinner sounds pretty good to me- I'm at about 640 and I even had a cookie! 

(Coffee and a pear for breakfast, Cheddarwurst, less than one serving of chips, some raw veggies, and a sugar cookie for lunch)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> What diet are you following PF? Looks like very low cal.
> I'm not actually on a specific diet, just trying to eat less junk. Diet alla Odette...
> See the cookie... feed it to hubby or kids



1200 calories a day...I'm needing to lose at least 30 pounds.  I'm making this diet up as I go along, as it has to meet several criteria for my diabetes, heart disease and another very fun diagnosis that I try not to discuss in public.  Oh, and I have to be able to chew it with dentures...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1200 calories a day...I'm needing to lose at least 30 pounds. I'm making this diet up as I go along, as it has to meet several criteria for my diabetes, heart disease and another very fun diagnosis that I try not to discuss in public. Oh, and I have to be able to chew it with dentures...


 
You have a great sense of humor PF 

1200 calories sounds really low to me but I guess it's because I think in kilojoules.
Your meals sound very healthy and yummy. 
I've got no idea what my plan of action is. Just trying to avoid eating high fat foods, my cholesterol is really high after the holidays. I haven't done a full blood test but I tested at the clinic and it's 9.1
I wouldn't mind losing about 3kgs either. All my jeans are too small


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just checked how many calories I should be eating with an online calorie calculator.
To maintain my weight I need 2287 calories per day and to lose weight I need to eat 1829 per day. Going to try and work out my daily calorie intake now.
I suck at this, I've never been on a diet lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Never ever go below 1200 calories, yes it will help you lose weight, but you need that much just to keep breathing, heart beat and sitting still.  1200 is going to help me lose 2 pounds a week, if I find I am losing too fast, I will increase my calories.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm on 825 calories for today. Maybe I should try the calorie counting thing. seems easy enough to follow. How do you calculate meals like stew or soup with many ingredients?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

I rely on what others have figured out already @ caloriecount.com

Go to the logging page and you can look up all kinds of foods.  I have a free subscription and am logging daily.

But, I have also used it just to look up the odd food here and there without logging in.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I rely on what others have figured out already @ caloriecount.com


 
Thank you PF 
I think I'm going to try this. I want to lose a small amount of weight, not too much. Think this might just work for me. It's more about my health though. I tend to take advantage of my fast motabolism and forget that my health suffers when I eat junk!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I rely on what others have figured out already @ caloriecount.com
> 
> Go to the logging page and you can look up all kinds of foods. I have a free subscription and am logging daily.
> 
> But, I have also used it just to look up the odd food here and there without logging in.


 
I always wondered how you folks counted calories when it wasn't written on the bag (so to speak). 
What if I double egg dip and bread something I am deep frying? Does that change the calories from a lighter breading? What if I use panko crumbs one time and Italian crumbs the next, does that change the calories? It all seems so complicated.
That's my excuse anyway. Still, it would be curious to know sometime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

yes
yes
yes

I would have to go look and see what comes closest on a site that someone else has figured it out already.

My math skill are lousy and I have better things to do than try to figure out exactly how many calories are in an item that is dipped three times in flour... In general you can find something that is very close.  I've also taken three similar items and gotten an average.

I know my coffee has exactly 55 cal, because I looked up the half and half and sugar amounts.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I always wondered how you folks counted calories when it wasn't written on the bag (so to speak).
> What if I double egg dip and bread something I am deep frying? Does that change the calories from a lighter breading? What if I use panko crumbs one time and Italian crumbs the next, does that change the calories? It all seems so complicated.
> That's my excuse anyway. Still, it would be curious to know sometime.


 
I just logged my food and drink for the day and according this I'm on 822 calories. I can't eat anymore!!!! It's too hot 
It's a pretty fun to do though. I should probably just consider that eating healthy in my case means eating more. Guess when I eat junk the calories add up quickly and now that I eat healthy it's hard to eat enough food to get to the amount of calories my body needs.
They say I must get 2400 calories per day. How on earth do you do that without eating junk?!
I'll crack this in the morning, too tired now!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I always wondered how you folks counted calories when it wasn't written on the bag (so to speak).
> What if I double egg dip and bread something I am deep frying? Does that change the calories from a lighter breading? What if I use panko crumbs one time and Italian crumbs the next, does that change the calories? It all seems so complicated.
> That's my excuse anyway. Still, it would be curious to know sometime.



I estimate as best I can. For example, how much breading did you use to bread 6 chicken breasts? Divide that amount by 6. Used two eggs? Divide that by the number of servings. I figure as long as I make an effort to get close it's better than nothing. If you underestimate one time, you might overestimate the next. Just keeping track at all makes me think twice about having (another :p) cookie

I use the livestrong app, which makes it really easy to add partial servings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is the page if you search "breaded chicken": http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/account/flog_add.php?search_type=foods&searchpro=breaded chicken

Lots of choices to get close to what you have created.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't understand calorie counting. Like the member here who posts he had three grams of this and 9 oz of that. I imagine it's because he's portioning or calorie counting, but I know when I eat more or less during a day, or drink three sodas compared to one. It seems if you are trying to lose weight you just eat less and exercise more. In my simplistic life anyway


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> I estimate as best I can. For example, how much breading did you use to bread 6 chicken breasts? Divide that amount by 6. Used two eggs? Divide that by the number of servings. I figure as long as I make an effort to get close it's better than nothing. If you underestimate one time, you might overestimate the next. Just keeping track at all makes me think twice about having (another :p) cookie
> 
> I use the livestrong app, which makes it really easy to add partial servings.


 
I had just read somewhere there were apps for this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I don't understand calorie counting. Like the member here who posts he had three grams of this and 9 oz of that. I imagine it's because he's portioning or calorie counting, but I know when I eat more or less during a day, or drink three sodas compared to one. It seems if you are trying to lose weight you just eat less and exercise more. In my simplistic life anyway



I am portioning and trying to make sure I get enough calories and also not OVER do the calories.  I am weighing/measuring everything so I can KNOW what I am getting.  Soon I will be able to just fix my meal without calorie counting because I have already determined I can have a cup of chili and 1 oz of cheese to get 400 calories.  Also, I know from experience that 1 cup measured is 1 cup...where as guessing is usually 50 to 75% more than you thought it was.

I MUST lose 30 pounds...this is because I have 30 unwanted pounds.  I'm doing what works for me to lose weight.  If this fails, we will have to try something else, I really don't want another heart attack.  I have included 30 minutes or more of exercise into my plan each day.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

I can understand it for health reasons, especially being diabetic where I imagine you must keep tabs on your sugar intake,, too.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ...It seems if you are trying to lose weight you just eat less and exercise more. In my simplistic life anyway


Mostly you are right. But, if eating less leaves you hungry, then knowing which foods are lower in calories lets you choose to fill up on those.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Mostly you are right. But, if eating less leaves you hungry, then knowing which foods are lower in calories lets you choose to fill up on those.


 
Excellent point! I hadn't thought of that.
Thanks


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I don't understand calorie counting. Like the member here who posts he had three grams of this and 9 oz of that. I imagine it's because he's portioning or calorie counting, but I know when I eat more or less during a day, or drink three sodas compared to one. It seems if you are trying to lose weight you just eat less and exercise more. In my simplistic life anyway



Same here Pac...when we have eaten a bit much around Christmas and we wish to shed a few kilos, we just eat less, eat a bit healthier and do some exercise 

If I am hungry in between meals, I just ignore it, make your body get used to eating less again


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

My afternoon snack was 2 clementines, 70 cal

Dinner was 10 ounces Beef Stroganoff, homemade with about 300 calories (I had spinach and carrots shredded in)

PM snack 2 more clementines, 70 calories

Today's total: 1140, I will have a half cup of hot chocolate made with dark chocolate equaling about 60 calories...using half milk and half water. approximately 1200 Kcal.

I have had 6-20 ounce bottles of water...I used the same bottle all day, just refilling with filtered water. Tomorrow is weigh in for our Biggest Loser contest at work.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My afternoon snack was 2 clementines, 70 cal
> 
> Dinner was 10 ounces Beef Stroganoff, homemade with about 300 calories (I had spinach and carrots shredded in)
> 
> ...


 
Good luck


----------



## bakechef (Jan 8, 2013)

I find that counting calories is the easiest way to lose weight quick.  Counting calories is the least restrictive, you can eat anything as long as it falls within the day's calorie count.  Of course this can turn into an unhealthy diet if you aren't eating the right foods.  But as you can see PF is eating "normal" foods like chili and beef stroganoff and those fit into the plan.

That's how I managed to lose weight.  Now I can just eyeball serving sizes without weighing.  Yeah, sometimes I do weigh foods just to make sure that I'm still on track.

I find when counting calories that I eat healthier foods, because I want to get as much bang for the buck calorie-wise.  Like PF's clementines, 4 in a day equals 140 calories, where you could have just a tiny bit of chocolate for the same calories, but with calorie counting, if you really wanted the chocolate instead, you could have it without worry.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

So far I've got 815 calories for the day. I've been really busy. Daniel is going to school for the fisrt time tomorrow. Had to register him and ......

Breakfast
2 coffees no sugar just milk

Lunch
2 hard boiled eggs, an apple and a sugar free Redbull.

Dinner
Tuna Pasta Bake and mixed veggies
A cup of tea with one sugar and milk.

Still don't have enough calories for the day. Will think of something to snack on and post later.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I find that counting calories is the easiest way to lose weight quick. Counting calories is the least restrictive, you can eat anything as long as it falls within the day's calorie count. Of course this can turn into an unhealthy diet if you aren't eating the right foods. But as you can see PF is eating "normal" foods like chili and beef stroganoff and those fit into the plan.
> 
> That's how I managed to lose weight. Now I can just eyeball serving sizes without weighing. Yeah, sometimes I do weigh foods just to make sure that I'm still on track.
> 
> I find when counting calories that I eat healthier foods, because I want to get as much bang for the buck calorie-wise. Like PF's clementines, 4 in a day equals 140 calories, where you could have just a tiny bit of chocolate for the same calories, but with calorie counting, if you really wanted the chocolate instead, you could have it without worry.


 
I figured it out today. Was a bit too tired last night. It's easy to do the calorie counting but not so easy to eat enough when eating healthy.
I don't really need to lose weight but I would like a 3 kg loss to fit into my old clothes. I simply can't afford to replace my whole wardrobe 
I don't really eat breakfast so I lose calories there. Maybe I'll just add some more protein.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2013)

Breakfast: coffee, 4 oz cran-pom juice (no sugar added), 1-4 inch whole wheat pancake with 1 tsp butter and 1/2 tablespoon maple syrup, 1 egg, fried with a spritz of grapeseed oil.  300 Calories

Taking 2 clementines to work.  70 calories
Taking a serving of the stroganoff to work for lunch: 300 calories

I have rice crackers and hummus at work for my afternoon snack.  will see how much of that I can have.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh Yum! I love hummus. Must make a point to get some.

I just had a slice of granary bread with watermelon preserve and cheese and butter. 
 Now I'm on 1102 calories for the day. Maybe I'll have cold cocoa before bed. Much better than yesterday, the milk should put me over 1200.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh Yum! I love hummus. Must make a point to get some.
> 
> I just had a slice of granary bread with watermelon preserve and cheese and butter.
> Now I'm on 1102 calories for the day. Maybe I'll have cold cocoa before bed. Much better than yesterday, the milk should put me over 1200.


I'm surprised you don't make your own. It's easy if you have a food processor.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a salad, thinking I would follow with a hot meatloaf sandwich with gravy. Too bad bf ate the last of the meatloaf!! Oh well, guess I'll have a healthier turkey sandwich, and having a salad instead of chips or something is a healthy bonus.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well...I didn't eat the stroganoff, because they were feeding us lunch at a nurses meeting.

They had salad and apple slices...total 175 calories.  My hummus had seen better days, so I got 10 Nutthins Hazelnut rice crackers for 60 calories and 1/2 cup pineapple for another 60 calories.

I should have had 500 calories while at work, I ended up with 265. Plus my 300 at breakfast.

So I stopped for chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy.  I kind you not, I could only get down: 1 thigh, no skin 109 calories
1/2 cup mashed potato 119 calories
1/4 c gravy 25 calories
I'm having 2 tangerines for dessert...70 calories.

That means I get a 6 ounce hot chocolate later...150 cal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll come and post after Dinner. Only ate a few sticks of Biltong today. Mad rush with it being the first day of school!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's really hot today. They say the heat wave is going to last till next week 

It's not easy eating anything in this weather!

What I had to day...

Breakfast: Coffee

Lunch: A few sticks of biltong

Snack: A few of my children's yogurt covered cashew nuts

Dinner: Small portion of pap with chakalaka (homemade and it's got lots of veg in!) and 1 boerewors sausage.

To drink I had water and a glass of ginger beer.
I'm on 895 calories for today. Can't eat more it's blistering hot. I've eaten all the ice in my freezer!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> It's really hot today. They say the heat wave is going to last till next week
> 
> It's not easy eating anything in this weather!
> 
> ...



How about some frozen yogurt?! Yum! I like to munch on frozen peas too. It's like healthy candy. (Yes, I do mean while they are still frozen!)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> How about some frozen yogurt?! Yum! I like to munch on frozen peas too. It's like healthy candy. (Yes, I do mean while they are still frozen!)


 
Good idea, I'll get some tomorrow  It's 9:30 pm.Time for bed, it's school tomorrow and the kids are near impossible to wake up


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

What I had today.

1 cup of coffee with milk no sugar
1 black coffee
Lots of water with lemon and ice!

Few leftover strips of beef

A pot of plain yogurt

Dinner: Potato bake with cheese, steamed patty pan squash and a german sausage with sauerkraut.

922 calories so far, might have some milk before bed or something to snack on to make up the rest of my calories for the day.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2013)

hmmm, so far...

Two slices of toast with butter (dang, where was my scale when I was making that?)
34 oz of coffee with milk
Two Smith's hot dogs on buns with ketchup.
I figure what? I can have a glass of water and piece of lettuce for the rest of the day?


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2013)

Snip, I'm not sure what your exercise level is but an intake of less than 1000 calories is a bit concerning. According to the dieticians I speak to, women should be around 1800 - 2200 for my particular age bracket (31-50). If you consume far fewer than 1800, your body goes into "survival" mode and you end up creating issues for yourself. You are better off to try and stick close to 1800 and increase your activity by even the smallest amount. 

I think its wonderful that you are keeping tabs on yourself, brava lady! I am just a fusspot and worry you might be taking in too few to be healthy.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2013)

Alix said:


> Snip, I'm not sure what your exercise level is but an intake of less than 1000 calories is a bit concerning. According to the dieticians I speak to, women should be around 1800 - 2200 for my particular age bracket (31-50). If you consume far fewer than 1800, your body goes into "survival" mode and you end up creating issues for yourself. You are better off to try and stick close to 1800 and increase your activity by even the smallest amount.
> 
> I think its wonderful that you are keeping tabs on yourself, brava lady! I am just a fusspot and worry you might be taking in too few to be healthy.


Maybe adding some fruit juice would be a good way to get extra calories.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 10, 2013)

Lunch was ten chicken wings with BBQ sauce on them and some blue cheese dressing to dip them in. Drink is a Pepsi Max.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Alix said:


> Snip, I'm not sure what your exercise level is but an intake of less than 1000 calories is a bit concerning. According to the dieticians I speak to, women should be around 1800 - 2200 for my particular age bracket (31-50). If you consume far fewer than 1800, your body goes into "survival" mode and you end up creating issues for yourself. You are better off to try and stick close to 1800 and increase your activity by even the smallest amount.
> 
> I think its wonderful that you are keeping tabs on yourself, brava lady! I am just a fusspot and worry you might be taking in too few to be healthy.


 
I've noticed that and since starting the calorie counting I've increased my food intake. I'm getting closer to the amount I'm supposed to eat.
My biggest problem I think was that I used to drink loads of enery drinks and other forms of liquid calories. I get really busy with the kids and don't have much time to think about me. I walk on average 12-15 miles or 20-25 km per day. I clean constantly. My family don't do much or anything around the house.
This calorie counting thing is actually making me more aware of what I eat and drink and I'm slowly starting to correct my habbits again. 
When I was working I always ate healthy and enough. I had more time then since I had a nanny and a cleaner.
Funny thing is, just in the past few days of eating more and drinking less energy drinks and flavoured milks etc. I've lost weight.
Most of my calories used to come from liquids since they are so easy to grab and go!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, so far...
> 
> Two slices of toast with butter (dang, where was my scale when I was making that?)
> 34 oz of coffee with milk
> ...


 
We can combine our calories to even things out 
You can have the 1400 calories I have left for the day


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Busy having some patty pan squash with a slice of cheddar. Calories up to 1071. 
That's me for today. Just want to get this week over with. It was hectic! lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

My menu for today...

Breakfast: V8 juice and a coffee with milk.

Vitamins taken: Calcium, multivitamin and omega 3,6 and 9

Snack: Cashew nuts

Lunch: Lychees

Dinner: 2 homemade fish cakes, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots steamed. Some beetroot salad on the side.
Total calories : 1584

Forgot to add my vitamin supplements, I take them every day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just weighed myself. I've lost 3 kilos this week! Not sure how it happened so fast. My BMI is 18.5 again. Perfect and my skinny jeans fit. Looks like the more healthy stuff I eat the more weight I lose. I've been increasing my food intake slowly and trying to make healthier choices as I go. I've only had one energy drink this week. Normally I would have had about 10 by now lol! Learning to behave myself again!


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My afternoon snack was 2 clementines, 70 cal
> 
> Dinner was 10 ounces Beef Stroganoff, homemade with about 300 calories (I had spinach and carrots shredded in)
> 
> ...


 
Water is my biggest bugaboo. I simply don't like it. Yet when I fill up a bottle either straight from the tap or from the fridge, I keep it beside my cup of coffee and will reach for the water before the coffee cup. I do feel better when I drink water. And I can notice the change in my skin almost immediately. I simply HAVE TO MAKE myself drink water before coffee. 

For my height, I should weigh 95 pounds. Instead my weight came in today at 136 lbs. I wouldn't object if I was able to get my weight down to where it should be. But then everytime I lose weight, I have to hear it from Winthrop. "Are you eating? Are you sure?" I feel caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Water is my biggest bugaboo. I simply don't like it. Yet when I fill up a bottle either straight from the tap or from the fridge, I keep it beside my cup of coffee and will reach for the water before the coffee cup. I do feel better when I drink water. And I can notice the change in my skin almost immediately. I simply HAVE TO MAKE myself drink water before coffee.
> 
> For my height, I should weigh 95 pounds. Instead my weight came in today at 136 lbs. I wouldn't object if I was able to get my weight down to where it should be. But then everytime I lose weight, I have to hear it from Winthrop. "Are you eating? Are you sure?" I feel caught between a rock and a hard place.


 
You're supposed to weigh 95 lbs? You must be tiny. I was 103 lbs at my lowest. Very under weight. I went up to 134 lbs since moving back to SA and I'm now at 127 with my BMI at 18.5.
Same size I was from Grade 7 up until after I had my son. I lost weight after my heart attack.
I'm 5.9, I'm pretty tall.

Have you tried adding things to your water like slices of lemon, sprigs of mint, cucumber slices, lemon thyme etc ?
I do this often. Just fill a jug with cold water and whatever fruit and herbs you like and stash it in the fridge to drink whenever you're thirsty. Much easier to drink water this way.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> You're supposed to weigh 95 lbs? You must be tiny. I was 103 lbs at my lowest. Very under weight. I went up to 134 lbs since moving back to SA and I'm now at 127 with my BMI at 18.5.
> Same size I was from Grade 7 up until after I had my son. I lost weight after my heart attack.
> I'm 5.9, I'm pretty tall.
> 
> ...


 
I am 4'8" tall. A legal midget. I was told after my first child not to have anymore children. So I got pregnant five more times. Lost one. I never was a good listener.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am 4'8" tall. A legal midget. I was told after my first child not to have anymore children. So I got pregnant five more times. Lost one. I never was a good listener.


 
You're shorter than my 10yr old. She's 5.08 and wears a US size 7 shoe. She's going to tower above me I'm sure! We're a family of giants 
South Africans are big people though. I'm the shortest in my family!


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> You're shorter than my 10yr old. She's 5.08 and wears a US size 7 shoe. She's going to tower above me I'm sure! We're a family of giants
> South Africans are big people though. I'm the shortest in my family!


 
I am shorter than everyone I know. My youngest is 6'1". Spike is my shortest one 5"6". My daughter is 5'8", and The Pirate is 5'10". I just tell folks I haven't finished growing yet. I need to stand out in a good rain storm.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am shorter than everyone I know. My youngest is 6'1". Spike is my shortest one 5"6". My daughter is 5'8", and The Pirate is 5'10". I just tell folks I haven't finished growing yet. I need to stand out in a good rain storm.



I'm 5'0 and my bf's 9 yr old niece is taller than me lol. I have a couple pairs of her hand me down shoes (she has some feet problems so they have to buy her really nice supportive shoes. Most comfortable ones I own!). I would like to weigh around 105-110, but I stick around 115-120. This time I'm really going to get down to 105 and try to stay there. I've been right around 1200-1300 calories every day for the last 4 days. After the holidays I was up to 122, and now I'm down to 119. Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't post in the weight loss threads, because sometimes when I talk about counting calories, people who need to lose large amounts of weight get offended because I don't need to lose any weight to be considered healthy. The reason I pay so much attention to it, is because I love food, and I gain weight if I just eat whatever I want. I am very impressed with the people who are able to lose 20, 30, 50lb and more, and I never want to have to be in that situation. So it's a constant part of my life, maintaining my weight, and counting calories. So anyway, I don't want to make anyone feel bad, just because I am in my healthy weight range. I'm more comfortable with myself when I'm at the lower end (I could go all the way down to 95 and still be considered healthy, although I would be too skinny for my own taste at that weight).


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am shorter than everyone I know. My youngest is 6'1". Spike is my shortest one 5"6". My daughter is 5'8", and The Pirate is 5'10". I just tell folks I haven't finished growing yet. I need to stand out in a good rain storm.


 
 
I got teased so much for being tall in school. It's fine now that I'm grown up. I was really skinny too. Kids used to say thing like....
If you wear a red tie, you'll look like a thermometer or if you stand sideways you could hide behind a sheet of paper or when I walked with my best friend (she's over weight) they used to say we look like the no 10 or call me Giraffe or twiggy or Olive Oyl (Popeye) 
High School was worse. I developed really large breast but stayed stick thin. They always said when my breasts come around a corner I only follow 5 mins later (that was kinda funny) 
I wished I was short growing up!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 11, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> I'm 5'0 and my bf's 9 yr old niece is taller than me lol. I have a couple pairs of her hand me down shoes (she has some feet problems so they have to buy her really nice supportive shoes. Most comfortable ones I own!). I would like to weigh around 105-110, but I stick around 115-120. This time I'm really going to get down to 105 and try to stay there. I've been right around 1200-1300 calories every day for the last 4 days. After the holidays I was up to 122, and now I'm down to 119. Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't post in the weight loss threads, because sometimes when I talk about counting calories, people who need to lose large amounts of weight get offended because I don't need to lose any weight to be considered healthy. The reason I pay so much attention to it, is because I love food, and I gain weight if I just eat whatever I want. I am very impressed with the people who are able to lose 20, 30, 50lb and more, and I never want to have to be in that situation. So it's a constant part of my life, maintaining my weight, and counting calories. So anyway, I don't want to make anyone feel bad, just because I am in my healthy weight range. I'm more comfortable with myself when I'm at the lower end (I could go all the way down to 95 and still be considered healthy, although I would be too skinny for my own taste at that weight).


\

You're more than welcome to post in my thread  I only wanted to lose 3 kgs and I've done that this week. Now I just need to maintain my weight.
My biggest reason for trying to eat better is for my health, not weight loss.
It is hard to lose a small amount of weight if you're not really overweight. People are not as supportive and try and feed you all the time. Makes it really hard if you love food!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Just weighed myself. I've lost 3 kilos this week! Not sure how it happened so fast. My BMI is 18.5 again. Perfect and my skinny jeans fit. Looks like the more healthy stuff I eat the more weight I lose. I've been increasing my food intake slowly and trying to make healthier choices as I go. I've only had one energy drink this week. Normally I would have had about 10 by now lol! Learning to behave myself again!



Well done Snip


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Lunch was ten chicken wings with BBQ sauce on them and some blue cheese dressing to dip them in. Drink is a Pepsi Max.



OMG  10 chicken wings...I can probably eat 3 max. how do you fit it all in Pac?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I'm surprised you don't make your own. It's easy if you have a food processor.



Yes I have seen a great recipe for it on Masterchef


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> OMG  10 chicken wings...I can probably eat 3 max. how do you fit it all in Pac?



I always cook a dozen for myself...  SO eats fewer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> I'm 5'0 and my bf's 9 yr old niece is taller than me lol. I have a couple pairs of her hand me down shoes (she has some feet problems so they have to buy her really nice supportive shoes. Most comfortable ones I own!). I would like to weigh around 105-110, but I stick around 115-120. This time I'm really going to get down to 105 and try to stay there. I've been right around 1200-1300 calories every day for the last 4 days. After the holidays I was up to 122, and now I'm down to 119. Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't post in the weight loss threads, because sometimes when I talk about counting calories, people who need to lose large amounts of weight get offended because I don't need to lose any weight to be considered healthy. The reason I pay so much attention to it, is because I love food, and I gain weight if I just eat whatever I want. I am very impressed with the people who are able to lose 20, 30, 50lb and more, and I never want to have to be in that situation. So it's a constant part of my life, maintaining my weight, and counting calories. So anyway, I don't want to make anyone feel bad, just because I am in my healthy weight range. I'm more comfortable with myself when I'm at the lower end (I could go all the way down to 95 and still be considered healthy, although I would be too skinny for my own taste at that weight).



I can't think of anyone here who would be offended by your calorie counting and posts.  We are all here to support each other in our goals to lose or gain (Snip) and eat healthier.  I appreciate recipes where the calories are set out per serving.  Saves me a bunch of math.

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't think of anyone here who would be offended by your calorie counting and posts. We are all here to support each other in our goals to lose or gain (Snip) and eat healthier. I appreciate recipes where the calories are set out per serving. Saves me a bunch of math.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts!


 
I agree, we are all here to support each other. Even those of us that are always in trouble for not eating enough


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 12, 2013)

Food log for today. I'll update if I have anything else

Breakfast: Coffee with milk no sugar
One large apple

Lunch: 2 slices of granary bread toasted with cheddar cheese and tomato

Dinner: Lean Minute steak with low GI toast, grilled tomato and 2 poached eggs.

Vitamins: Multivitamin, Calcium and magnesium and cranberry extract tablet.

1218 calories so far.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 12, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I always cook a dozen for myself...  SO eats fewer.



I will have to try that myself


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Food log for today...

Breakfast: 2 coffees with milk no sugar

Lunch: 1 orange and some Litchis (lychees)

Snack: Steamed veggies

Dinner: Pork sausages, sauerkraut, potato flakes and bisto brown onion gravy (tastes the closest to KFC's lol!

Multiviamin, Omega 3,6,9, Calcium and magnesium and cranberry extract tablet. 

Only 585 calories?! Must be all the fruit and veg. I'll snack after dinner 

I really must try and eat breakfast but it's hard! I'm not a breakfast person. We went to a friends house after church too and got offered nothing but coffee. Just had fruit when I got home.
Very bad food day!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just had some vine ripened tomato on a white bread sandwich with jalapeno's and celery seed and half a cup of brown onion soup.
Calories on 840.
Aargh! Guess I'll have to eat a brick of butter lol! Won't really do that!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Adding a second sausage to my meal and a cup of mixed beans with lemon, chilli and sea salt. 
Calories on 1245. That's me done! Seems like protein adds more calories than anything else. I haven't been eating enough protein lately.
I love veg and fruit and wholegrains but my son usually nicks my meat off my plate lol!

I think I should start copying other people's meals to start eating like a grown woman without food thieves for kids ;p


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Log for today:
Breakfast: 2 cups of coffee with milk. Some Litchis (Lychees)

Lunch: Fresh tomato sandwich with a sliced jalapeno on wholegrain white and a soft boiled egg.

Dinner: Homemade Peri Peri Chicken Livers with a slice of bread and Patty Pan Squash Steamed with a bit of Olive Oil.

1002 calories so far.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Log for today

Breakfast: 2 coffees, milk no sugar.
Nuts and olives.

Lunch: 2 cups of steamed zucchini and an apple.

Dinner: Beef curry with mushrooms, baby potatoes, tomato, onion, garlic and rice.

Vitamins: Multivitamin, omega 3,6,9, Calcium and magnesium and cranberry extract tab.

Lots of water with lemon.
Calories so far: 1015


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sous vide chipotle chicken, and sous vide seasoned broccoli for lunch today. Definitely the way to make broccoli if you like lots of broccoli flavor. Yum! Too bad everything can't be cooked at the same temperature! But it was wonderful. I have more broccoli to use, so I will be making it that way again soon. Too bad bf isn't a huge fan of it like I am. Some day I will tell him to keep his mouth shut and eat what I put in front of him. No, I probably won't. Will just continue to make two veggies if I want something he doesn't like lol


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't think of anyone here who would be offended by your calorie counting and posts.  We are all here to support each other in our goals to lose or gain (Snip) and eat healthier.  I appreciate recipes where the calories are set out per serving.  Saves me a bunch of math.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts!



I totally agree with you, Princess!  

I am not counting calories, just eliminating foods that are not good for me according to allergies and intolerances.  I haven't written anything here because of that but maybe I should.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I totally agree with you, Princess!
> 
> I am not counting calories, just eliminating foods that are not good for me according to allergies and intolerances. I haven't written anything here because of that but maybe I should.


 
I wasn't counting calories till I tried the link PF posted. Even if you're not counting calories, I find I'm more conscious of what I eat and I'm eating healthier because of it. Maybe you should try it, no harm in trying


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what I had today:

Breakfast: 2 coffees with milk no sugar.
1 plum and a tomato juice with celery salt and tabasco.

Lunch: Olive sandwich on white whole grain.

Dinner: Crumbed Hake with Oven Baked Chips and a green salad

Snack: Weigh-Less Original Slim Slab ( I've loved these things since I was kid, used to nick them from my mom lol)

Calories: 980


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

What I had today...

Breakfast: 2 coffees, milk no sugar.
Lychees and some pine nuts.

Lunch: Vined ripened tomato and sour cream sandwich with chillies and celery salt.
Green tea with lemon.

Dinner: Meatloaf with green beans, baby potatoes and onion.

Snack: Biltong

Also drank multivitamin, calcium, magnesium and omega 3,6,9 tablets.

Still only 950 calories. What one earth am I doing wrong? Can't seem to get to 1200!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2013)

Have some whole grain toast for breakfast.  I think you need more at breakfast!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have some whole grain toast for breakfast. I think you need more at breakfast!


 
I'm so not a breakfast person but I will try! Thanks PF 

I've tried making up for breakfast with snacks but according to the Calorie counting website my fat and carb intake is too low.
Getting closer though. I've never liked junk so I tend to eat things that are low in calories. 
I've bought some nuts etc. to add to my diet.


----------



## Alix (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip, I'm so confused! You mention you are trying to lose weight a few times here, but then you also mention not getting enough calories. Is eating enough food the issue for you or is losing some weight the issue? Or maybe its the type of food you're trying to eat? I hope I didn't offend with my earlier posts! 

I pop in on this thread from time to time just to see what is up. PF, you sound like you're doing a great job. Your food journal sounds remarkably like mine. I often have hummus and crackers (sesame) for a meal during the day. I'm rooting for you!

Mostly, I'm in the "adding exercise" to my daily routine if I think I need to burn off a few pounds. I'm not as concerned about my intake as I am about my output. I've been a sedentary little slug for a long time, so my goal is to up my activity to a minimum of 3 x week and better still...daily! So far this week I've already done 3 so I'm now in the position of trying not to "coast" for the next couple of days, but to fit in another workout or two!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have some whole grain toast for breakfast.  I think you need more at breakfast!



I was going to say the same thing.  Breakfast is the key!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Alix said:


> Snip, I'm so confused! You mention you are trying to lose weight a few times here, but then you also mention not getting enough calories. Is eating enough food the issue for you or is losing some weight the issue? Or maybe its the type of food you're trying to eat? I hope I didn't offend with my earlier posts!
> 
> I pop in on this thread from time to time just to see what is up. PF, you sound like you're doing a great job. Your food journal sounds remarkably like mine. I often have hummus and crackers (sesame) for a meal during the day. I'm rooting for you!
> 
> Mostly, I'm in the "adding exercise" to my daily routine if I think I need to burn off a few pounds. I'm not as concerned about my intake as I am about my output. I've been a sedentary little slug for a long time, so my goal is to up my activity to a minimum of 3 x week and better still...daily! So far this week I've already done 3 so I'm now in the position of trying not to "coast" for the next couple of days, but to fit in another workout or two!


 
I wanted to lose 3 kgs and I've done that already. I don't want to lose more weight. I was getting my calories from liquids, junk and energy drinks because I'm always so darn busy. Now that I've started eating healthier again, I'm finding it hard to get the calories my body needs without resorting to my old bad habbits. Fruit and veggies don't contain much in the line of fat, protein and carbs 
So ignore the weight loss posts, I've done that already. I'm now on mission "eat enough good stuff to make up the right amount of calories"

Does it make sense now?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I'm so not a breakfast person but I will try! Thanks PF
> 
> I've tried making up for breakfast with snacks but according to the Calorie counting website my fat and carb intake is too low.
> Getting closer though. I've never liked junk so I tend to eat things that are low in calories.
> I've bought some nuts etc. to add to my diet.



Maybe boil a dozen eggs and have one or two as a mid-morning snack. I find I eat more regularly in the morning if it's easy to prepare and/or just eat


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe boil a dozen eggs and have one or two as a mid-morning snack. I find I eat more regularly in the morning if it's easy to prepare and/or just eat


 
Good idea. I always make boiled eggs and keep them in the fridge for the kids to snack on anyway. I could just boil more.
Think I sould start drinking smoothies again too! 
I forget sometimes that I need to feed myself and not only the kids 
They take food off my plate every night and I never bother dishing up more either. At least my children are well fed


----------



## luvs (Jan 17, 2013)

could put pb/almond/cashew butter onto those low-kCal foods. dip pretzels. use whole milk. buy raw nuts & season them, use cheeses, ingest seeds. there's time to dine in the day. could dine in increments.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

I ate enough today, that's for sure! Some of it bad for the cholesterol level though. It's Friday, don't judge lol! It wasn't very naughty anyway 

Breakfast: 2 slices of toasted mixed grain bread with marmite and 2 coffees with milk no sugar.

Lunch: 2 boiled eggs, one tomato and a few beef strips.

Dinner: 1 Bratwurst on a Hotdog Bun, a cup of sauerkraut and pickled beets. 

Snacks: Lychees, raw green beans and a few pine nuts.

Had some Green Tea with lemon and lots of water with ice. 

Vitamins: Calcium, magnesium, multivite and omega 3,6,9.

Calories 1207


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 18, 2013)

Your breakfast sounds better.  Good Job!  You should try to get in whole grains at least three times a day, especially earlier in the day, your body needs the fuel.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your breakfast sounds better. Good Job! You should try to get in whole grains at least three times a day, especially earlier in the day, your body needs the fuel.


 
Thank you  I think I did much better today. I usually only buy whole grain and seeded breads and we eat mainly brown rice. We were just very broke the last few weeks so I had to buy white bread. It's half the price in SA. Most junk foods are cheaper too, makes you wonder how the very poor manage? It's so sad 
Over 2 million people in SA live on less than R10 a day! That not even $2. They must pay rent, school fees, buy food, clothes and medicine with this. I don't know how they survive. Makes you feel very lucky to have just the basics.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was bad today, really bad!

Breakfast: 2 cups of coffee with milk no sugar.
1 slice of 7 grain toast with tomato.

Lunch? 3 Vodkas with redbull.

Dinner: 200 gr of lamb riblets, mash and brown onion gravy and a cup of steamed veggies with pickled jalapeno's.

Drank all my vitamins though lol!

Calories so far 1600.

Not my fault hubby is asleep, it's raining cats and dogs and my darling son is playing Mario Brothers and Caty is by her Dad for the weekend. I get bored quickly !


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Make that 4 vodkas. Ooops! Don't worry, I won't behave too badly ;p


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not even going to try and post properly here today. Had cake and tea at the church and hubby wants cornish pasties for dinner with mash and gravy. We've just been grazing today so my calories are at about 1 zillion lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

What I ate today:

Breakfast: 2 coffees with milk no sugar. 2 small orange muffins that my friend baked for me. Yum!

Lunch: Brawn on a wholegrain sandwich.
Some Lychees.

Dinner: Italian meatballs with sundried tomato sauce and a baked sweet potato.

Green tea and a glass of milk.

Multivite, calcium and magnesium tabs and cranberry extract.

Calories: 1190


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Today I had....

Breakfast: 3 coffees with milk. 
Multigrain cheerios with low fat milk

Lunch: Ham and mustard on a wholegrain sandwich.
1 pear. 

Dinner: 3 fish fingers, some spicy brown rice and gemsquash stuffed with creamed sweetcorn and topped with cheddar.

Calories: 1370


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

Where is everyone?! Am I posting alone now 

What I had today:

Breakfast: 3 coffees with low fat milk no sugar.
Oats with honey and pumpkin seeds.

Lunch: Homemade vegetable soup. Tangy and spicy Yum! Made it nice and hot!

Dinner: More Vegetable soup and a bit of homemade chilli that I made for hubby and kids with brown rice.

Had lots of water and green tea. It's very hot today!

Calories so far: 1150


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 24, 2013)

My menu for today...

Breakfast : 2 coffees with milk no sugar. Cornflakes and some litchis.

Lunch: Bowl of veggie soup with 2 slices of wholegrain bread.

Dinner: Pap (maizemeal) with morogo (spinach with tomato and onion and spices)

Snack: 1 can of sardines in springwater and a glass of milk

Calories: 1245


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a whole pizza with shrimp, spinach, pineapple, asparagus, mushrooms and mozza yesterday. Only had space for some passionfruit after. Calories were 1540 with my 2 coffees in the morning.

Today I'm having a pastrami panini for lunch and roast lamb, potatoes, rice and gemsquash. That will be about a gazillion calories. Won't even bother checking lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 28, 2013)

What I had today:

Breakfast: 2 coffees with milk. 1 slice of wholewheat bread with gouda.

Lunch: Baked curry samosa and some litchis.

Dinner: Homemade burger, with egg, cheddar cheese, jalapenos and mixed green salad.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

What I had today... Still posting by myself I see 

Breakfast: 2 coffees with milk.
Broccoli and cheese soup.

Lunch: Large garden salad with a slice of wholewheat bread.

Dinner: Cured sausages with zucchini mash and gravy.


Snack: Beans with butter. Lots of green tea with lemon and some radishes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2013)

Today started with a pork chop and sauerkraut. Lunch was the remaining homemade sauerkraut doused with Thai hot sauce (heated up in the microwave--it was really good if you like hot--kinda like kimchi), since I've been eating so much meat lately, I went with 4 c of steamed green beans tossed with EVOO, garlic, curry powder, turmeric topped with some Frank's hot sauce. For snacks I had 1/4 c raisins. And, I had 1 serving of plain yogurt with 1/2 c blueberries and 1 c of buttermilk (gotta have the calcium). I did not have any carbs today--I'm bad that way, I don't like carbs so have to really force myself to eat them (although I love bread--just don't have any bread in the house right now).


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Today started with a pork chop and sauerkraut. Lunch was the remaining homemade sauerkraut doused with Thai hot sauce (heated up in the microwave--it was really good if you like hot--kinda like kimchi), since I've been eating so much meat lately, I went with 4 c of steamed green beans tossed with EVOO, garlic, curry powder, turmeric topped with some Frank's hot sauce. For snacks I had 1/4 c raisins. And, I had 1 serving of plain yogurt with 1/2 c blueberries and 1 c of buttermilk (gotta have the calcium). I did not have any carbs today--I'm bad that way, I don't like carbs so have to really force myself to eat them (although I love bread--just don't have any bread in the house right now).


 

Yay! I stopped posting. Wasn't fun doing it alone! Sounds like you did pretty well today 
I'll post as soon as I've eaten. Only had coffee so far, too early to eat.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I forgot that it's still Wednesday by you lol!

I had 2 bowls of red and green grapes for breakfast, lunch was a cucumber sandwich on wholewheat bread with loads of homemade chilli ginger sauce and a tomato juice, dinner was 1 German sausage with mashed potato made with chicken broth and EVO and loads of sauerkraut, hot mustard and an ear of steamed corn.


----------

